# Le pére Noël ou le pére Fouettard ?



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

Je voudrais simplement connaitre vos impressions sur Noël, vos pires & meilleurs Noël passés, car l'origine de Noël c'est bien la renaissance du soleil, donc un fait astronomique...
Faut il croire au pére Noël ? le pére Noël et il vraiment une ordure ? alors j'attend vos cadeaux...  moi je ne parlerai de mes joyeux & terrifiants Noël que plus tard...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je connais bien sa femme. Madame Josiane Noël...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

ça commence Bien


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Ce bonnet me rappelle quelqu'un...    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

souvenir a rire, souvenir a pleurer

un noel , il  y a pas mal d'année: 
ma belle mere offrant a son fils etudiants des maillot de corp et culottes !!    


un noel 2001:  le deces de mon pere


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

noël c'est la pire période de l'année ... Enfin en ce qui me concerne  
 avec le jour de mon anniversaire aussi !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> noël c'est la pire période de l'année ... Enfin en ce qui me concerne
> avec le jour de mon anniversaire aussi !



ça remu beaucoup de choses, cette période des nuits les plus longues...
mais le jour s'allonge à partir du 21 décembre, oui je sais je suis trés observateur,
la lumiére serait donc contenu dans l'obscurité et inversement


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

Chez moi, en Gelbique, on dit Père Fouettard et Saint-Nicolas :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Nicolas :love:



ça tombe bien c'est bientôt


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, en Gelbique, on dit Père Fouettard et Saint-Nicolas :love:



tu as raison, moi je suis de Nancy et c'est St Nicolas et le pére Fouettard qui sévicent, mais le pére Noël que l'on connait avant d'être relifté par Coca Cola il y a à peu près un siécle à une origine Scandinave trés ancienne qui signifie nouveaux soleil...aujourd'hui ça signifie la même chose mais surtout pour les supermarchés
Le personnage de Saint Nicolas est inspiré de Nicolas de Myre appelé également Nicolas de Bari. Il est né à Patara, une cité de Lycie, au sud-ouest de l'Asie Mineure (région appelée maintenant Turquie d'Asie) entre 250 et 270 après J-C.* 
Il est mort le 6 décembre, en 345 ou en 352 dans la ville portuaire de Myre en Asie Mineure.
C'est l'un des saints les plus populaires en Grêce et dans l'Eglise Latine.
On sait qu'il fût Evêque de Myre au 4ème siècle.


----------



## macarel (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien c'est bientôt


Le ' ou le 5 décembre, c'est plus original (au vrai sens du terme) que Santa Claus.
Ils nous (au hollandais, belges et alaciens) l'ont piqué ces ricains  
En plus, il manque zwarte Piet


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

Citation inexplicable...


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je connais bien sa femme. Madame Josiane Noël...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ils nous (au hollandais, belges et alaciens) l'ont piqué ces ricains
> En plus, il manque zwarte Piet



Natuurlijk :love:


----------



## Cillian (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, moi je suis de Nancy et c'est St Nicolas et le pére Fouettard qui sévicent, mais le pére Noël que l'on connait avant d'être relifté par Coca Cola il y a à peu près un siécle à une origine Scandinave trés ancienne qui signifie nouveaux soleil...aujourd'hui ça signifie la même chose mais surtout pour les supermarchés



Il serait domage* que Cola, son saint nie! Non?   

*j'ai pas dis _d'homage_, faut pas exagérer non plus!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je connais bien sa femme. Madame Josiane Noël...


 J'vais finir par aimer Noël :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, moi je suis de Nancy et c'est St Nicolas et le pére Fouettard qui sévicent, mais le pére Noël que l'on connait avant d'être relifté par Coca Cola il y a à peu près un siécle à une origine Scandinave trés ancienne qui signifie nouveaux soleil...aujourd'hui ça signifie la même chose mais surtout pour les supermarchés
> Le personnage de Saint Nicolas est inspiré de Nicolas de Myre appelé également Nicolas de Bari. Il est né à Patara, une cité de Lycie, au sud-ouest de l'Asie Mineure (région appelée maintenant Turquie d'Asie) entre 250 et 270 après J-C.*
> Il est mort le 6 décembre, en 345 ou en 352 dans la ville portuaire de Myre en Asie Mineure.
> C'est l'un des saints les plus populaires en Grêce et dans l'Eglise Latine.
> On sait qu'il fût Evêque de Myre au 4ème siècle.



C'est une vision très ethnocentriste de Noël  

P.S.  : En 1931 pour le relooking par coca-cola par Haddon Sundblom


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Fait chier Noël. C'est naze. Sauf si quelqu'un m'offre mon 20D... mais bon. Ça sera naze quand même mais je ne le dirai plus  ou du moins, moins fort


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

et puis en plus, personne ne va me l'offrir. Donc, CQFD : noël, c'est naze.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

CQFD


----------



## monoeil (28 Novembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> et puis en plus, personne ne va me l'offrir. Donc, CQFD : noël, c'est naze.



Tu dis ça parce que t'as les boules. Cas d'eau, vas-y pleure ça fait du bien.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vision très ethnocentriste de Noël
> 
> P.S.  : En 1931 pour le relooking par coca-cola par Haddon Sundblom



toutes tes précisions sont remarquables...
mais vision ethnocentriste ?
pour l'hémisphére sud Noël est au début de l'été, je cherche juste le rapport entre les événements astronomiques et le sentiment engendré par Noël, pourquoi cette fête s'est propagée, même question pour le Christianisme qui a d'ailleurs fusionné avec d'autre fêtes "Païennes" beaucoup plus anciennes...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> toutes tes précisions sont remarquables...
> mais vision ethnocentriste ?
> pour l'hémisphére sud Noël est au début de l'été, je cherche juste le rapport entre les événements astronomiques et le sentiment engendré par Noël, pourquoi cette fête s'est propagée, même question pour le Christianisme qui a d'ailleurs fusionné avec d'autre fêtes "Païennes" beaucoup plus anciennes...



pardon européanocentriste


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien c'est bientôt



Ah Bon ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

La noël ... avec le traditionnel réveillon en famille et la course aux cadeaux ... !!!

D'abord, avec toute la famille on n'attend pas spécialement Noël pour se réunir et faire la fête ... on a 52 weekends pour le faire et on ne s'en prive pas ... :rateau: 

Traditionnellement, je suis "triste" durant la période de Noël !
Je n'aime pas cette période ou les riches se sentent encore plus riches et les pauvres ... encore plus pauvres...
Les illuminations me donnent le bourdon ! je sais ... c'est nase, mais c'est comme ça ! suffit qu'il pleuve un peu et les reflets des lumières de la ville me donnent le tournis...
Durant la nuit de Noël, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à l'état pitoyable d'une grosse partie de l'humanité ... à ceux qui n'ont rien, ou plus rien, à ceux qui n'ont jamais eu et qui n'auront jamais ... à ceux qui ne boufferont pas durant la sainte nuit ni même les jours suivants ... à ceux qui souffrent ou qui meurent et, lumière d'espoir, à ceux qui naissent et qui feront les noëls à venir...

Pour moi, la nuit de Noël est plus une nuit d'angoisse qu'une nuit de festivités... une nuit durant laquelle je prends conscience de ma faiblesse, de mon impuissance et de mon égoïsme ... et tout cela au milieu des lampions de la fête...

Mais l'esprit de l'homme est ainsi fait que le lendemain, tout recommence comme avant ... jusqu'au prochain Noël... parfois je me sens comme un hamster dans sa cage ... ou tu pédales dans ta roue jusqu'à la nausée, ou tu te replies sur toi-même dans un coin et tu te laisses crever ...

Plagiant ma petite inconnue de l'autre matin, j'ai envie de vous dire : "elle est belle la vie ! non ???"


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Nowel...; avec ce gros con sappé en rouge, qui picole au moins autant qu'SM, qui se pointe en pleine nuit, qui fait un bruit pas possible, qui fout de la salété partout avec cette entêtement a vouloir passer par la cheminée (alors qu'on lui laisse la porte ouverte expres  )

En plus il se gare en double file, fait chier tout le monde dans le quartier avec son traineau de merde (depuis le temps qu'il bosse il pourrait se payer une bagnole, les rennes ca fait glands maintenant). Ses rennes d'ailleurs qui vont niquer la pelouse et les fleurs dans le jardin, pendant que ce poivrot va ravager la maison à la recherche d'un coup de rouge.

Non vraiment je le dis, nowel c'est lourd. En plus y'a jamais moyen de le joindre, pourrait acheter un portable ce con depuis le temps...

C'est décidé, cette année je l'attend avec des potes et on va lui faire regretter d'être venu foutre le dawa l'an dernier. Et les cadeaux de Nowel je m'en occupe moi même, sinon j'peux l'attendre encore mon G5...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est la nuit qu'il est beau de croire à la lumière 
Deux visions qui tiennent la route...bonjour THEBIG & BASSMAN


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nuit qu'il est beau de croire à la lumière
> Deux visions qui tiennent la route...bonjour THEBIG & BASSMAN



Entièrement d'accord


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La noël ... avec le traditionnel réveillon en famille et la course aux cadeaux ... !!! ...
> Plagiant ma petite inconnue de l'autre matin, j'ai envie de vous dire : "elle est belle la vie ! non ???"


  





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nowel...; avec ce gros con sappé en rouge, qui picole au moins autant qu'SM, qui se pointe en pleine nuit, qui fait un bruit pas possible, ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord



Avec Edmond Rostand pour la premiére phrase...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Avec Edmond Rostand pour la premiére phrase...



Oui, parce que la photo ne s'était pas affichée à ma 1ere lecture...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Je repense a ça, mais j'avoue que l'idée d'utiliser l'image du pere noel a complet contre sens de l'image que l'on vehicule auprès des enfants dans un court métrage me ferait assez fatasmer :love:

Aaaaah si j'avais les connaissances pour écrire un scénario, je le ferais avec bcp d'idée et de passion :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'vais finir par aimer Noël :love:


Emmanuelle ?    Où ça ?   



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Traditionnellement, je suis "triste" durant la période de Noël !
> [...]
> Pour moi, la nuit de Noël est plus une nuit d'angoisse
> [...]
> le lendemain, tout recommence comme avant ... jusqu'au prochain Noël...


JE SAIS !!!
C'est un message caché !!!

S'il angoisse tant c'est parce que la nuit de Noël il TRAVAILLE !!!
Et vous avez vu sa barbe ??
Et il a des tas des peluches dans son sac... euh sa hotte !!

Le Père Noël, c'est ZeBig !!!

_J'ajouterais ceci (tiens il faudrait en faire un smiley - un vrai avec juste la tête  )_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Emmanuelle ?
> _J'ajouterais ceci (tiens il faudrait en faire un smiley - un vrai avec juste la tête  )_


Arrrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!
     

Merci Spyro !!!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Traditionnellement, je suis "triste" durant la période de Noël !


ah ben ouais, dis-donc...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... les rennes ca fait glands ...


 Enh non... je crois que c'est plutôt les chênes... Mais je peux me tromper.

 (ok ok... j'y vais :mouais: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je connais bien sa femme. Madame Josiane Noël...



... Et leur petit dernier. Jean François Noël.


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2004)

Noël c'est devennu maketing avant tout.
Maintenant c'est une période économique qui doit raporter du fric.
C'est triste à dire mais c'est comme ça. 
Quand on est gamin c'est sympa, mais adulte ça devient relou comme date....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Noël c'est devennu maketing avant tout.
> Maintenant c'est une période économique qui doit raporter du fric.
> C'est triste à dire mais c'est comme ça.
> Quand on est gamin c'est sympa, mais adulte ça devient relou comme date....



C'est vrai une fois adulte on s'aperçoit du travail énorme que doit fournir papa Noël cette nuit là...
 :rateau:


----------



## piro (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nowel...; avec ce gros con sappé en rouge, qui picole au moins autant qu'SM








des images insoutenables
ca me rappelle une chanson de renaud

Petit Papa Noël
Toi qu'est descendu du ciel
Retourne-s-y vite fait bien fait
Avant que j'te colle une droite
Avant que j't'allonge une patate
Qu'j'te fasse une tête au carré !


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

Tête au carré !!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> des images insoutenables
> ca me rappelle une chanson de renaud
> 
> Petit Papa Noël
> ...



insoutenables c'est vrai ! (non pas la chanson de Renaud, les images)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

est ce que Renaud chante toujours la même chanson là ?


----------



## Dedalus (3 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai plus de souvenir très précis du moment où j'ai cessé de croire au Père Noël. Sauf cette impression , assez confuse, que les choses n'étaient plus « gratuites » et qu'il allait falloir dire merci... Au sens large, et sorti du chaleureux et vivant cercle familial, ça voulait dire rentrer dans le rang être bien discipliné, se montrer reconnaissant envers de sales puants, etc. etc. Se socialiser quoi
La fin d'un état de grâce...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

un certain Poildep viens de m'envoyer un carré rouge ("t'es lourd"qui m'a dit, pourquoi tant de haine...) pour mon message précédent, qui n'est pas bien méchant (j'étais un lecteur de Métal Hurlant, et j'aime bien Renaud...) c'est pas gentil de faire baisser ma côte de popularité, tu m'as l'air fatigué ce matin Poildep...


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gentil de faire baisser ma côte de popularité


t'inquiètes pas pour ça, ce ne sont que des petits carrés verts sur ton écran. La réalité est souvent bien plus dûre.



> tu m'as l'air fatigué ce matin Poildep...


ouais :sleep:


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> j'étais un lecteur de Métal Hurlant, et j'aime bien Renaud...


ceci dit ce n'est ni Métal Hurlant ni Renaud que je met en cause mais ta manie de coller une image (sans forcément de rapport avec le sujet) dans chacun de tes posts. à la longue, comme je te l'ai dit, c'est lourd.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas pour ça, ce ne sont que des petits carrés verts sur ton écran. La réalité est souvent bien plus dûre.



c'est quoi la réalité Poildep, tu m'inquiétes là...
quelque chose de plus dur encore, j'en tremble  :affraid: 
tu veux dire que le pére Noël n'existe peut être pas...


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la réalité Poildep, tu m'inquiétes là...
> quelque chose de plus dur encore, j'en tremble  :affraid:
> tu veux dire que le pére Noël n'existe peut être pas...


 ben tu vois ! Quand tu mets pas d'image t'es plus marrant.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit ce n'est ni Métal Hurlant ni Renaud que je met en cause mais ta manie de coller une image (sans forcément de rapport avec le sujet) dans chacun de tes posts. à la longue, comme je te l'ai dit, c'est lourd.



Regardes bien sur la couv' de Métal c'est un Pére Noël...un peu pére Fouettard, en plein dans le sujet comme d'habitude...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit ce n'est ni Métal Hurlant ni Renaud que je met en cause mais ta manie de coller une image (sans forcément de rapport avec le sujet) dans chacun de tes posts. à la longue, comme je te l'ai dit, c'est lourd.


M'ouhaaaa ; Poildep. Lâche du lest...


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'ouhaaaa ; Poildep. Lâche du lest...


 un café, une clope, et j'y vais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un café, une clope, et j'y vais.


Je suis dans le même cas... Le boulot m'appelle... Mais je le snobe un peu


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon courage à vous deux  ( et à moi aussi   ) A+


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un café, une clope, et j'y vais.


Bon popo poildefion   :love:

PS : Bécots mon ami


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

Hé, les mecs! sur les sites de boules gratuits, ils vont recommencer à mettre des photos de Mme Josiane Noël, née Tanlateub.
Trouvez-en des jolies....  
A vos maaaaaaarques ; prêêêêêêêêts.......
Y'aura des belles boules vertes pour les plus belles


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les mecs! sur les sites de boules gratuits, ils vont recommencer à mettre des photos de Mme Josiane Noël, née Tanlateub.
> Trouvez-en des jolies....
> A vos maaaaaaarques ; prêêêêêêêêts.......
> Y'aura des belles boules vertes pour les plus belles




OK j'y vais !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

loupé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> OK j'y vais !!!


Nââââââââââân. C'est pas la Josy. Elle est bien plus hot:rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

St Nicolas est toujours accompagné d'êtres qui en sont la représentation inverse dont le Père Fouettard est le plus célèbre. Le Père Fouettard apparait seulement au 16 ème siècle. Le Père Fouettard n'a pas une origine mais plusieurs. Pour certains il est la représentation du boucher de la légende de Saint Nicolas, alors que dans l'est de la France il représente Charles Quint lorsqu'il assiègea la ville de Metz. Pour les Hollandais encore il représente les Maures.
Le Père Fouettard est souvent vêtu d'un grand manteau noir avec un grand capuchon, de grosses bottes, son visage est également noir. Il porte souvent des cornes et une queue.
Le Père Fouettard distribue des triques aux enfants pas sages. Il leur donne aussi du charbon, des pommes de terre et des oignons.

Ils s'appellent les Krampus, les Knechts, les Ruprechts ou Knechtruprecht, Pelzbock,Rasselbock,Pelznickel,Pelzruppert, Hosekers ou encore Hans Trapps, dans d'autres pays c'est tout simplement la mort.
Tous ces êtres ont des points communs :
Ils font peur
Ils sont repoussants
Ils sont habillés avec des couleurs sombres noir ou marron
Ils menacent de punir les enfants méchants et désobéissants en les emportant avec eux en enfer
Ils ont très souvent des cornes
Ils sont parfois sales ou masqués
Ils portent un fouet, des verges ou des branches


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2004)

Quelle culture!!!

Ca fait très histoire de Corrigan & Farfadets, L'ankou et tout ça.
Ca me rappelle, les vieilles histoire Celtes qui font peur que mon grand-père me racontait quand j'étais en Bretagne.
 :affraid:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Quelle culture!!!



Non c'est du copier coller, mais c'est intéressant de voir que chacun voit un vilain à sa porte...
Heureusement celui là est gentil avec les enfants...(qui sont sage comme une image   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les mecs! sur les sites de boules gratuits, ils vont recommencer à mettre des photos de Mme Josiane Noël, née Tanlateub.
> Trouvez-en des jolies....
> A vos maaaaaaarques ; prêêêêêêêêts.......
> Y'aura des belles boules vertes pour les plus belles



'Tain! puisque personne ne veut s'y coller...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

Rebelotte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

Dix de der... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

Et bonne nuit les petits


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

Tout le Forum te dit Merci & Joyeux Noël PatochMan...enfin j'espère  :love: 

C'est vrai bosser la nuit pour faire plaisir à ses petits copains de MacG


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne nuit les petits


 T'as pas un peu l'impression de flooder ?  ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un peu l'impression de flooder ?  ???



Non. car comme chez Francis bacon, l'interrêt réside dans la succession, la série...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------

